# Applet/Applikation auf Xport laufen lassen



## Nimril (6. Dez 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich benutze den XPort von Lantronix und möchte auf diesem einen kleinen "Server" laufen lassen. dieser wartet nur über Sockets auf einen Client und kann dann einen Befehl vom Client auswerten und ihm Antworten. Danach wartet er wieder auf eine Verbindung.


Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass ich nur entweder über Applets oder Applikationen(evtl via Webstart) Dinge auf dem XPort ausführen kann. Wenn ich das Applet/Applikation starte dann funktioniert alles aber sobald ich das Browserfenster schließe wird der "Server" beendet, was ich aber vermeiden möchte. Wie kann ich das umgehen??? Kann ich irgendwie den Carbage Collector umgehen oder gibt es einen elgeantere Lösung??

Evtl bin ich in der falschen Sektion, wenn ja dann tut es mir im vorraus Leid.

Liebe Grüße
Nimril


----------



## trääät (6. Dez 2012)

öhm ... du willst WAS genau machen ?

1) ein applet läuft auf den CLIENT ! NICHT auf dem server ...
2) auch WebStart verhält sich so ... ist in dem sinne eine app mit den einschränkungen eines applets
3) um auf dem XPort java-apps laufen zu lassen bräuchte das ding auch ne VM ... dies nicht hat ..

der XPort ist lediglich ein sehr kleiner WebServer mit ein paar 100kB speicher für ne sehr kleine website ... das ding ist kein 10GB app-server ...

ich glaube du hast den sinn des XPort überhaupt nicht verstanden ...

wenn du server-software hast brauchst du auch n server auf dem diese läuft ...
kleine modelle in router-größe wären dann solche teile wie "Joy-IT" oder die "Zotac ZBox" .. alternativ auch etwas größer n "Shuttle mini" ... aber in größe des XPort gibts nichts was du die vorstellst ... der "kleinste" server wäre ein via W-LAN verbundenes Android-smartphone mit angepasster server-software die als app läuft ... aber noch kleiner gehts nun wirklich nicht mehr


----------



## trääät (6. Dez 2012)

ok ... es geht doch kleiner als n android-smartphone : Android Media Player (TV Box) MK802+ für 37,70? (statt 70?) // neueres Modell MK808 für 51,76? (statt 100?) » Schnäppchen Blog mit Doktortitel ? DealDoktor ?
ist n android4.0 "home-mediacenter" in der größe eines handelsüblichen usb-speichersticks ...

ABER : man kann sogar custom-firmware Ubuntu installieren und somit einen kleinen 10watt linux-server aufsetzen der dann z.b. über w-lan läuft ... alternativ gibt es USB-RJ45 adapter ...

wäre also so jetzt die "minimalste" lösung


----------



## Nimril (13. Dez 2012)

Danke für die Antwort

Dieses Applet/Applikation soll ja nicht die eigentliche Funktion des Xport ersetzen, sondern nur zusätzlich darauf laufen. Aber das da gar keine VM drauf ist ist mir irgendwie entgangen. Dann geht das natürlich nicht.

Vielen Dank trotzdem

Gruß
Nimril


----------



## tröööt (13. Dez 2012)

ich wiederhole es für dich gerne noch mal : EIN APPLET LÄUFT IM BROWSER AUF DEM CLIENT !

also alleine der satzt "Dieses Applet [...] sondern nur zusätzlich darauf laufen" ergibt schon überhaupt keinen sinn da es schlicht nicht möglich ist ... außer du packst da n browser mit ner VM drauf und lässt diesen dann irgendwie laufen wobei du noch durch signiereung die sandbox aushebeln musst ...


----------



## areafo (19. Dez 2012)

Den MK 802 kann ich nicht empfehlen. Der beschädigt maximal den über HDMI verknüpften Monitor oder steigt aus wegen Überhitzung

Besser ist ein pandaboard als Dualcore ARM oder Quadcore ARM einen Odroid X

ODROID | Hardkernel

gibt da aber leider noch keine Ubuntu Mali 400 Treiber für ^^ wenn man jetzt an einen Mediaplayer auf Ubuntu Basis denkt, dann lieber das Pandaboard mit vollen Treiber Support für Ubuntu


----------



## tröööt (19. Dez 2012)

hmm ... sieht auch sehr geil aus was du da gelinkt hast ...
das was ich hab ... naja da bin ich eher zufällig drüber gefallen und habs dann hier gelinkt ... das es keine all zu guten kritiken bekommen hat hab ich auch gelesen ... auch die größeren modelle sollen nicht wirklich toll sein ...

was mich persönlich am den MK800er reihe stören würde ist das es scheinbar nicht mal einen power switch gibt ... und selbst wenn mit ubuntu bespielt so als kleiner 10watt-server solls wohl überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen sein ... vor allem weil man es wohl nicht so ohne risiken mal eben in irgend ner ecke verschwinden lassen kann ...


da macht mir der ODROID eine deutlich bessere figur ...
wobei auch hier natürlich wieder einiges zu sagen ist
positiv ist auf jeden fall erstmal das es gleich einen RJ45 connector gibt und mit 6x USB2.0 auch genug platz für andere geräte zur verfügung stellt ...
auch ist ein micro-hdmi vorhanden ... für den jedoch das passende kabel seperat bestellt und gekauft werden muss ... hier wieder ein dickes minus ...
was es sonst so an extras gibt ... naja ... schon lustig ...
sicher wäre es schwierig gewesen sinnvoll auf diesem kleinen board noch irgendwo den wlan-controller unterzubringen und dann den anschluss für die antennt sinnvoll zu platzieren ... wäre aber machbar gewesen ...
die beiden screens machen mit je 1366x768 gut was mit ... für 720p videos reichts auf jeden fall .. aber auf dem 10 zoll screen wirds dann doch schon wieder recht klein ...
und auch das man scheinbar sowohl netzteil als auch das android-os dazu kaufen muss ...

naja ... alles in allem sicher ne super weinachts-idee wenn man den bastler-geist und das nötige kleingeld für alles drum und dran hat (wobei natürlich sicher ein screen reicht .. oder halt nur das hdmi-kabel falls hdmi-fähiger monitor vorhanden) ... aber da es nicht mal ein case dafür gibt und das ganze wohl eher als studenten-projekt läuft ... weis nich .. müsste man mal kaufen und testen


----------



## areafo (19. Dez 2012)

Ich hab Pandaboard, Ordroid X und MK802 hier 

Pandaboard Top, Odroid X hat viel Potential aber ohne Mali Treiber nur ein guter Server ^^


Pandaboard sehe ich als Desktopersatz

MK802 kein Bock das mir die Bude abbrennt


----------



## tröööt (20. Dez 2012)

also das pandaboard hat mir auf jeden fall so wie der typ es in dem video auspackt zu viel entwickler-style ...
klar kennt man es auch von "großen" boards und anderen add-on karten das man meist eigentlich zusätzlich was anlöten könnte (obwohl entweder leitungstechnisch ausgeschlossen oder im controller deaktiviert) ... aber beim panda ist es ja fast alles ...

sorry .. hier aber definitiv pluspunkt für das odroid-x ...

und was den treiber für den graphic-chip angeht : auf der page ist auch ein video in dem ubuntu mit voller auflösung genutzt wird ... allerdings über die display-bridge ... denn 1) sieht man deutlich das kein HDMI-kabel dran ist und 2) sieht es halt dem bild stark ähnlich
folglich müsste doch diese einen chip nutzen der unterstützt wird ... und etwas um das signal auf einen normalen monitor zu bekommen (vga / dvi / hdmi) ...


mir ist natürlich schon klar dass das alles "bastler-objekte" sind ... und dem entsprechend treiber-probleme haben und nicht mit standards kompatibel sind ... und das dort eh viel auf android gegangen wird ...
aber diese projekte zeigen das man sowas auch für "normale" OS entwickeln könnte ... also einen graphic-chip der von X11 voll unterstützt wird ...


----------



## areafo (21. Dez 2012)

Hallo trööt,

ja der Ordroid X hat einen Grafiktreiber für Ubuntu. Aber es gibt keine Treiber für volle 3d Beschleunigung oder GPU gestütztes De- oder Encoding.

Da ist das Pandaboard mit seinem SGX 540 und Ducati Treiber weit vorraus.

Ob das Odroid X jemals einen vollen Mali Treiber anbieten kann ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dank dem Lizensmodell von ARM und dem Interresse von Samsung, ansonsten wäre es das Board der Wahl ^^ für Ubuntu. Unter Android ist es jetzt schon das Board


----------



## tröööt (21. Dez 2012)

naja ... also Mali-400 ist wohl irgendwie in pre-beta oder sowas (was google mir ausgespuckt hat) ... aber für android soll google wohl schon was recht gutes haben für diesen chip ... in wie weit man allerdings android für 3d-beschleunigung begeistern kann weis ich nicht ...
nun weis ich aber auch nicht wie stark sich android von ubuntu unterscheidet ... gerade was treiber angeht ... denn die android-VM muss ja auch irgendwelche nativen libs haben ... ergo sollte der android mali-400 ja irgendwie linux kompatibel sein ... zumindest läufts ja auf dessen kernel ...

was auf jeden fall fehlt ... und das hat die MK-800er reihe leider wirklich als echten vorteil : gehäuse !

aber hast schon recht : ordentlicher treiber oder anderer chip und n gutes case ... dann wäre der odroid-x defintiv ein gutes zweitgerät ... und ich wette mit etwas bastler-wille auch zu nem "netbook" zusammensteckbar ...


aber ich denke genug OT ...

TOs frage dürfte nun geklärt sein und das es halt solche miniatur-systeme gibt dürfte spätestens seit erfindung eines Shuttle XPC und modernen smartphones kein geheimnis mehr sein ... und wer weis ... vielleicht gibt es ja wirklich bald "minatur-server" in größe des XPort ... die dann vielleicht auch gleich nur noch einen RJ45 stecker statt einer buchse haben und direkt in einen router geklinkt werden können ... und sich mit UPnP (falls im router aktiv) selbst einrichten ...
wie leistungsfähig sowas dann sein wird bleibt abzuwarten


----------

